# looking for good hapkido school in south dallas or south fort worth texas area



## jwmims (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know of a good quality Hapkido school in south dallas/south fort worth/arlington texas area?The school must be very real self defence oriented.
Thanks,
james


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 26, 2013)

jwmims said:


> Anyone know of a good quality Hapkido school in south dallas/south fort worth/arlington texas area?The school must be very real self defence oriented.
> Thanks,
> james



All traditional Hapkido is defense oriented.

A quick search of google showed the below.  There may well be others that didn't pop up in my search criteria.

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70321


http://dallas.backpage.com/Classes/...kidokorean-self-defense-817-691-2349/14988802 - Couldn't find anything about them other than they are Sin Mu Hapkido, but directly from founder?  What founder?


https://www.facebook.com/MushinHapkidoDFW?ref=stream - Carrollton, but couldn't see anything else to evaluate other than having to go to facebook.  No thanks.


http://www.texashapkido.com/rank.html - Maybe OK, but certainly different from any other Hapkido I have heard of.


http://www.beckmartialarts.com/syllabus.html - Again, probably good martial arts and use of Hapkido, but taught in a way I haven't seen.  Usually things taught here at lower belts are reserved for more advanced belts.  Also looks a little expensive, but I don't know the standard of living in the Dallas area so it might not be.

You need to find as many schools as you can and evaluate them yourself.  Beck for instance, might be something you really like, even though it is taught in a non-traditional manner.  That is, the techniques taught and when they are taught.  

When you do that, you might be able to ask more focused questions.


----------



## Seth T. (Jul 26, 2013)

If the Sin Moo classes are being taught by Chad Zweig (he is in the Ft. Worth area) then the "directly from the founder" line is in there because he is one of Ji Han Jae's students. 

I train in Sin Moo, and my instructor speaks very highly of Master Zweig. I have met him at seminars, he is an amazing kicker. 

If you decide to check out the Sin Moo, be assured it is self-defense oriented.


----------



## jwmims (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the links and advice,but all the schools is a bit far drive for me.I might start to look  for a another style close to Hapkido,got any advice on something close to
Hapkido?Maybe Japanese juijutsu or judo?I have farily good striking skills,but no grappling skills at all.
Thanks,
james


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 29, 2013)

jwmims said:


> Thanks for the links and advice,but all the schools is a bit far drive for me.I might start to look  for a another style close to Hapkido,got any advice on something close to
> Hapkido?Maybe Japanese juijutsu or judo?I have farily good striking skills,but no grappling skills at all.
> Thanks,
> james



Nothing wrong with Judo of Jujitsu, but you also might want to look at Aikido if it is available in your area.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Seth T. said:


> If the Sin Moo classes are being taught by Chad Zweig (he is in the Ft. Worth area) then the "directly from the founder" line is in there because he is one of Ji Han Jae's students.
> 
> I train in Sin Moo, and my instructor speaks very highly of Master Zweig. I have met him at seminars, he is an amazing kicker.
> 
> If you decide to check out the Sin Moo, be assured it is self-defense oriented.



I guess that is pretty close to the founder.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 7, 2013)

jwmims said:


> Thanks for the links and advice,but all the schools is a bit far drive for me.I might start to look  for a another style close to Hapkido,got any advice on something close to
> Hapkido?Maybe Japanese juijutsu or judo?I have farily good striking skills,but no grappling skills at all.
> Thanks,
> james


 What martial arts are taught close to you?


----------



## Hapkiyoosool (Nov 26, 2015)

We are not in South Dallas but in North Dallas just in case anyone in our area is also looking.
Roser Martial Arts Center in Plano, Tx.


----------

